# Mixed Hearing Loss



## joyebaker80 (Dec 7, 2007)

We have been billing audiograms (92557 and 92567) with 389.20 which is mixed hearing loss, unspecified and several payors have denied this stating the dx is invalid for the procedure billed.  Does anybody know why this would not be considered a valid dx?  Is it because we are not being specific enough as to whether it is bilateral or unilateral?

Thanks for your help!!


----------



## williafm (Apr 10, 2008)

We are having the same denials but with ICD-9 code 389.9


----------



## Candice_Fenildo (Apr 11, 2008)

Are these Denials coming from United Healthcare by chance? we have had over 100 denials on 398.20 and 389.22 and they are now doing a mass readjustment. apparently they have not uploaded the new DX codes for payment. my advise is to get with your provider relations rep with those companies and fight like hell.


----------



## williafm (Apr 14, 2008)

no 1 insurance- many of them do not like the 389.9 but we often do not know what type of hearing loss the patient has


----------

